# Medicinal Uses Of These 22 Common Spices



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What Everybody Ought to Know About Medicinal Uses Of These 22 Common Spices


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> What Everybody Ought to Know About Medicinal Uses Of These 22 Common Spices


Cool. With the exception of the one about coffee. I'll keep getting mine the old fashioned way by drinking it..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very useful. Thanks


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I love this stuff - thanks!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Very useful list Hawrider, thanks for posting. I take a teaspoon of ginger everyday really helps with normal aches and pains. Sometimes if it's an abnormal painful day/night at work I'll take an extra teaspoon whenever it occurs. Try it, it works.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good info. I do a couple spoons of raw local honey in my coffee ever day. It wasn't on the list but it's supposed to be good for you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Also check foods effective against resistant pathogens and it should give a list. What else will most have?

This is more about not getting sick at all and being right on top of it at first sign.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

"8. Freshly Brewed Coffee

Caution and common sense must be used to avoid dependency."


Well, that ship has sailed.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Good info. I do a couple spoons of raw local honey in my coffee ever day. It wasn't on the list but it's supposed to be good for you.


Local to your area honey will be most beneficial to keeping allergies down if you have those issues. And its shelf life is indefinite.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you. I believe I'm going to repost that. Very helpful


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> Thank you. I believe I'm going to repost that. Very helpful


Your very welcome. Interesting little tidbits in there.


----------

